# Obama Care? No He Doesnt.



## BigGameHunter (Apr 5, 2013)

We were warned. 

Heres a break down and timeline of my wifes insurance she has through her employer.

165.00 per month before Obama
225.00 per month after first election (before Obama care passed)
342.00 per month increase effecitve July 1.  

The company passed the costs right on to the employees.

She has a $1000.00 deductable for serious problems that hasnt changed yet.  The co pay is still $28.00 for now.  No more vision coverage and only partial dental.

Now keep in mind we have no idea when Obamas free health care will take effect.  We are certainly not holding our breath.  Until then this is the kind of shit he is doing to the working class and their employers.  The economy suffers as a result.

One of her co workers had to have the Shriners pay for her sons surgery because she couldnt afford the deductable.  Shriners payed the deductable.  Once the insurance company found out, they dropped the procedure.  One of the new provisions is that if you have outside help they (insurance) cannot cover you. Or they are violating Federal Law.  Barry didnt tell us this.
Im guessing that was in page 1700 or so of this shit no one read.  Thank God the Shriners paid for the whole thing and the boy is fine. 

Ive brokedown what this mandate did to the companies I use to own in previous posts.  It wasnt just me that was feeling the pinch.  I just didnt pass it on to my employees.


----------



## corvettels3 (Apr 5, 2013)

ouch.. my girl's insurance has also gone up from 170.00 to 194.00. It seems to go up about 5.00 every year. for some reason Obamacare or not my girl received a check from her insurance last year. for what reason, I have no idea..


----------



## DF (Apr 5, 2013)

I can tell you as a business owner there is not way I could possibly afford to pay for their health insurance.  A good family plan would cost about $1000/month.  Even if I offered to split the cost with them 50% it's still a no go.  Hell, even a shit family plan with a $5k deductable would run $500-600/month.  Thinking about the economics of adding 30% more people into the insurance pool.  These 30% are used to being w/o insurance so probably a high % of these would continue to not use their insurance.  Wouldn't you think that the insurance co's getting this added income the cost would go down???  I must be missing something here.  This shit is soooo fucked up!  The US pays the most in heath ins costs in the world!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 5, 2013)

I pay 1300 a month for my insurance lol.   Rape city, but my employer basically pays it


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 5, 2013)

mine just went up from about $200 to $225, and last year my company switched to a high deductable plan because the previous "normal" plan became too expensive for them. So basically now I pay the same premium I had before, but instead of it covering most of my health care costs I have to pay half of everything up to $1500 a year before I get full coverage... 

So basically they changed to a shittier plan and I am paying more for it than I did for a better plan 2 years ago. I work for a locally owned company with about 100 employees, probably about 50 of whom are on their insurance.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 5, 2013)

Shit is about to get real.   Real fucked.


----------



## PFM (Apr 5, 2013)

It hasn't even hit yet guys....................yeah PFM is a Conservative Nut Case, doesn't know shit.....................we will see.

How does everyone like their payroll tax increase?


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 5, 2013)

Hell I am in the Healthcare business. I own a Nurse Staffing Company.  I follow this shit to a tee.  It sucks because I am in a huge conundrum with the Free ObamaCare.  Once it because full in effect everyone that has held off elective surgeries and other things that usually brought them into the hospital, will flood the hospital.  With that my business will be to supply nurses due to the increase in patients (Good side) however, I won't hire anymore so I stay under 50 employees to not have to pay insurance for workers (Bad side)  So basically I will be busier then ever but will hold back so not to break my company's bank. Free Healthcare breaks the system more then it works for the good.  Did something need to be done in the Insurance industry, hell yeah, it was scam to begin with, having all overcharges, fraudulent billing, double charges ( when my wife had my son, she was in hospital for 3 days.  She had a stuffy nose, so we ask for some kleenexs. When we got out of hospital I ask for an itemized bill.  I saw a 211009 code suffix Mucous recovery System.  I asked my wife did they siphon your nose out? NO.  Turns out it was $200 for a pack of Kleenes!)  Yes things like this need to change.  But this presidency has screwed us over more with this back door plan.


----------



## AnalogMan (Apr 5, 2013)

That 2% increase was a smoke screen . Two years ago everyone thought ( The Pres ) cut taxes and I get more in my pay check.  Yea, he cut 2% payroll social security tax.. (Stupid) Now all he's done is re instate that 2% on social security payroll.  Campaign Move.. Did not give any COLA raises to social security recipients for the first 2 years ,last year it was like 1.7... Campaign Move.. Like that will pay my 88 year old mothers (F**king Nothing).  Now he's talking cutting SSI and Medicare...... He's a Lame Duck   President from here on out, so brothers bend over and get really to get F**ked.. We haven't seen Shit yet.


----------



## PFM (Apr 5, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> We were warned.
> 
> Heres a break down and timeline of my wifes insurance she has through her employer.
> 
> ...



2007 when allot of people were on the "I am voting Obama to prove I am not racist" bandwagon I was reading about Barack and Frank Marshall Davis. Those of you unfamiliar with FMD won't like anything you learn.

I voted in 08 for what was best the country.............a communist will never get my vote.

I've known for years what this Anti-American is all about, nothing is a surprise.


----------



## PFM (Apr 5, 2013)

AnalogMan said:


> That 2% increase was a smoke screen . Two years ago everyone thought ( The Pres ) cut taxes and I get more in my pay check.  Yea, he cut 2% payroll social security tax.. (Stupid) Now all he's done is re instate that 2% on social security payroll.  Campaign Move.. Did not give any COLA raises to social security recipients for the first 2 years ,last year it was like 1.7... Campaign Move.. Like that will pay my 88 year old mothers (F**king Nothing).  Now he's talking cutting SSI and Medicare...... He's a Lame Duck   President from here on out, so brothers bend over and get really to get F**ked.. We haven't seen Shit yet.



You are wrong. Barack is NO LAME DUCK he knows how to break things and he's well on his way.


----------



## AnalogMan (Apr 5, 2013)

Lame Duck means ,  A President that can not be elected again.  Second Term?????


----------



## PFM (Apr 5, 2013)

AnalogMan said:


> Lame Duck means ,  A President that can not be elected again.  Second Term?????



What twice wasn't enough?

It's really a dumb term for a this calculating wreckingball. 

All the downplaying at this point is useless. In 2016 America is going to start tasting the shit he's been slinging............2025 will be even worse thanks to the IDIOTS that brought him back for another Beat Down to the working/middle class.


----------



## AnalogMan (Apr 5, 2013)

PFM said:


> What twice wasn't enough?
> 
> It's really a dumb term for a this calculating wreckingball.
> 
> All the downplaying at this point is useless. In 2016 America is going to start tasting the shit he's been slinging............2025 will be even worse thanks to the IDIOTS that brought him back for another Beat Down to the working/middle class.



 I think you miss understood what I even said. Meaning, he can pretty much do what he can shove down our throats for the rest of his term.. He doesn't need to make any promise's no more,he's out, has no reason for the public to like him anymore. He can try and push his agenda threw congress here on how,then ride off in the sunset with his 400.000.00 plus a year


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 5, 2013)

all my co-pays went up about 80% after the 1st of the yr.  What i pay monthly is the same but all sorts of little shit got jacked up a lot.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## curls (Apr 5, 2013)

It is only the beginning of a long hard road for tax paying citizens.  There will always be some sort of health care but there needs to be limits.  I think there should be a tax on food to cover minimal health care.  That way everyone pays in.  The poor get it for free now so at least they would have to use some of that government check to help pay.  By minimal I mean services like free clinics offer and life saving emergences no cancer treatments, no bypass surgery etc...


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 6, 2013)

PFM said:


> It hasn't even hit yet guys....................yeah PFM is a Conservative Nut Case, doesn't know shit.....................we will see.
> 
> How does everyone like their payroll tax increase?



The one we were promised WOULDNT HAPPEN to families earning $250k or less?

My insurance has more than doubled so that plus my new higher payroll taxes are dwindling my checks down drastically.

Way to stimulate this fucked economy!!


----------



## curls (Apr 6, 2013)

It should not make a difference if you make more than 250k or less.  That was just a way for Barry to use class warfare.  Little secret Barry doesn't tell people is the rich can not pay the country out of this debt.


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 6, 2013)

obama sealed our fate starting in 2009 when he okd the printing of 35 billion dollars a month to pay our debts. we just keep printing money to pay our debts cuz we r the only country that can do that cuz the american dollar is the world standard. but if the world realizes what we r doing the y will go back to the gold standard or some other form of currency as the world note. if that happens oh boy look out. all this gloom and doom yall think is just fantasy will happen, im talkin martial law shit.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 6, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> obama sealed our fate starting in 2009 when he okd the printing of 35 billion dollars a month to pay our debts. we just keep printing money to pay our debts cuz we r the only country that can do that cuz the american dollar is the world standard. but if the world realizes what we r doing the y will go back to the gold standard or some other form of currency as the world note. if that happens oh boy look out. all this gloom and doom yall think is just fantasy will happen, im talkin martial law shit.



I think Im going to stimulate the local economy and print my own fucking money.


----------



## Chainman (Apr 6, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> obama sealed our fate starting in 2009 when he okd the printing of 35 billion dollars a month to pay our debts. we just keep printing money to pay our debts cuz we r the only country that can do that cuz the american dollar is the world standard. but if the world realizes what we r doing the y will go back to the gold standard or some other form of currency as the world note. if that happens oh boy look out. all this gloom and doom yall think is just fantasy will happen, im talkin martial law shit.



The above is very true, if you are not preparing for this to happen......storing 90 days of food for your family, guns, ammo!!, coming up with some sort of plan for when the lights go out ( and they will eventually), you are doing yourself and your family a disservice. When you hear it on the news, its to late, it won't take months or weeks but days for everything to implode, your local grocery store has 3 days worth of food, if OPEC shuts off the oil supply we will exhaust our " strategic reserve" in a matter of days ( the only folks with fuel will be DHS ), we are COMPLETELY DEPENDANT on foriegn oil to keep things running ( logistics ) with out it we are SCREWED!!


----------



## mattyice (Apr 13, 2013)

Im paying $117 a week + vision and dental... $342 doesnt sound bad.


----------



## Blotto (Apr 13, 2013)

I helped to bring him back, so suffer, Repug sucker.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 14, 2013)

Blotto said:


> I helped to bring him back, so suffer, Repug sucker.



What?? lol


----------



## Blotto (Apr 14, 2013)

Gee, REAL nice tats.  Get 'em in prison?


----------



## Blotto (Apr 14, 2013)

You're so screwed because you're so damn dumb, Chainman.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 14, 2013)

Blotto said:


> Gee, REAL nice tats.  Get 'em in prison?



4 posts since Dec 12 and this gets you typing?  

Looks like some one got their gobmnent check yesterday and stole a wireless card and bought some Thunderbird.


----------



## DF (Apr 14, 2013)

Blotto said:


> You're so screwed because you're so damn dumb, Chainman.



Seems to me that you are old enough to know better than to hurl insults.  You don't have to agree with this thread, however insulting other members here will not be tolerated.  Try adding something constructive to the conversation or stay out of the thread.  Have a good vacation.


----------



## Braw16 (Apr 14, 2013)

All he has done is fuck the middle class the my wife's ins has gone up and taxes on her check its all bullshit.


----------



## Chainman (Apr 14, 2013)

Blotto said:


> You're so screwed because you're so damn dumb, Chainman.



Keep your head in the sand Blotto....


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome - Glimpse and ObamaCare math for future: http://www.everydayhealth.com/healt...fers-glimpse-at-obamacare-insurance-math.aspx


----------



## AnalogMan (Apr 25, 2013)

I think Blotto is really short for (PELOSI).........


----------

